# Wie schaffe ich bessere Wheelies?



## melvin_rennrad (26. Oktober 2016)

Guten Tag, ich muss euch gestehen dass ich ein Trekkingrad (Pegasus Solero sl Disc http://www.pegasus-bikes.de/fahrraeder-e-bikes/show/solero-sl-disc/ ) und kein MTB habe. Das Fahrrad bringt stolze 19 Kilo auf die Wage. Mittlerweile bekomme ich einigermaßene Wheelies hin, wie lange weiß ich nicht genau aber in etwa 10 Kurbelumdrehungen bei 10-15kmh. Wenn ich mal mit dem MTB von einem Kumpel einen Wheelie mache bekomme ich es viel besser hin. Seins wiegt 12 Kilo, und die unterschieder sind klar: Ich sitze auf meinem Fahrrad mehr nach vorne gestreckt mit schmalerem, gradLenker der etwas breiter als meine Schulter ist. 
Ich kippe meist zur Seite weg obwohl ich sehr stark mit den Knien ausbalanciere.
Bei jedem abgesetzten Wheelie frage ich mich warum es auf meinem Rad so schwer ist. Ich habe einen verstellbaren Vorbau und überlege mir einen MTB Lenker und einen extrem kurzen Vorbau dranzubauen. Ich weiß dass mein Fahrrad dann beim normalen fahren unruhiger wird. 
Warscheinlich liegt es auch am Gewicht, aber Gepäckträger brauche ich und besonders im Winter will ich meine Schutzbleche haben somit ist am Gewicht warscheinlich nichts zu machen.

Habt ihr Ideen warum auf meinem Fahrrad die Wheelies nicht so wirklich klappen und was ich verändern kann?


----------



## EarlyUp (26. Oktober 2016)

Üben, üben, üben! Ein bisschen Talent gehört auch dazu. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Oktober 2016)

Das hat auch viel mit der Geometrie des Bikes zu tun. Übe einfach stets auf Deinem Bike, denn wenn der Wheelie einmal so richtig konstant, sicher und flowig abrufbar ist, ist das Bike fast egal. Natürlich helfen Veränderungen am Cockpit, um das Lernen einfacher zu gestalten.

Üben, üben und üben - dabei aber die typischen Fehler vermeiden:


----------



## qmedoito (19. November 2016)

Natürlich helfen Veränderungen am Cockpit, um das Lernen einfacher zu gestalten.


----------



## Fliegenkla7sche (24. Dezember 2017)

Da hätte ich auch eine Frage was den Wheelie angeht. 
Bin halt selber auch dabei den Wheelie zu lernen, habe da natürlich viele Videos angeschaut. Meine Frage bezieht sich  auf das pedalieren. Wenn ich das Vorderrad hochziehe und pedaliere, dann werde ich dabei immer schneller, so stürzt das Vorderrad wieder nach vorne. Ich fahre im 10 Gang (vorne 2, hinten 5) bei einem 27 Gang 
Bike. 
Wie kann ich das also verhindern.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Dezember 2017)

Leichte Steigung hoch fahren, dann kann man die Geschwindigkeit sehr feinfühlig durch den Antritt mit den Pedalen kontrollieren und braucht die Bremse kaum. 
Ein Grund für das Schnellerwerden ist sicherlich auch, wenn man sich nicht weit genug nach hinten lehnt. Dann ist der Schwerpunkt zu weit vorne, was man dann nur durch ständig schneller werden kompensieren kann. Da kann es nützlich sein, das nach-hinten-Absteigen erst mal getrennt zu üben, um den finalen Notabstieg jederzeit als Plan B parat zu haben. Dann einfach mal spielerisch probieren, wie weit man sich nach hinten lehnen kann, bevor man auf die Füsse muss.


----------



## xxxT (24. Dezember 2017)

..sofort das bike packen,und üben, jetzt sofort!


----------



## Fluhbike (25. Dezember 2017)

was mich etwas weiter gebracht hat, ich aber noch nirgends gehört habe: extrem weit hinten auf dem salttel sitzen, soweit nach hinten über die kante wie möglich. das hat meine wheelies verdoppelt.


----------



## Epic-Treter (25. Dezember 2017)

Weniger vorm Kombjuder hocken und mehr mit dem Bike üben


----------



## Fliegenkla7sche (25. Dezember 2017)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Leichte Steigung hoch fahren, dann kann man die Geschwindigkeit sehr feinfühlig durch den Antritt mit den Pedalen kontrollieren und braucht die Bremse kaum.
> Ein Grund für das Schnellerwerden ist sicherlich auch, wenn man sich nicht weit genug nach hinten lehnt. Dann ist der Schwerpunkt zu weit vorne, was man dann nur durch ständig schneller werden kompensieren kann. Da kann es nützlich sein, das nach-hinten-Absteigen erst mal getrennt zu üben, um den finalen Notabstieg jederzeit als Plan B parat zu haben. Dann einfach mal spielerisch probieren, wie weit man sich nach hinten lehnen kann, bevor man auf die Füsse muss.


Vielen Dank für die Antwort mit den Tipps. Es liegt  wahrscheinlich wirklich daran das ich nicht genug nach hinten 
ziehe. Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob der gewählte Gang passt. 



Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Weniger vorm Kombjuder hocken und mehr mit dem Bike üben


Auch wenn ich für jeden Tipp dankbar bin solche Tipps kann man Getrost lassen und wirklich hilfreiche Tipps schreiben


----------



## Belchenradler (28. Dezember 2017)

Fliegenkla7sche schrieb:


> ... Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob der gewählte Gang passt.



Da hilft letztlich nur selbst ausprobieren, weil die Gangwahl von vielen individuellen Parametern abhängt (Steigung, Sattelhöhe, Radgeometrie, Impulsstärke, etc.). Wenn du tendenziell immer (gefühlt) zu schnell wirst, würde ich zunächst einen etwas kleineren Gang wählen und  - wie schon oft gesagt - unbedingt an leichten Steigungen üben.

Ansonsten Tipps, wie im Video von Marc B oben, konsequent umsetzen und üben. 2 Dinge die mir noch geholfen haben und die bislang, meines Wissens, in keinem Video so explizit erwähnt wurden:

- ein relativ glatter Untergrund (z.B. Asphalt) hilft einem den Sweetpoint und die Balance leichter zu finden, als z.B. auf einer holprigen Wiese  
- auch nach links / rechts sollte am Anfang genügend Platz sein, sprich ein möglichst breiter Weg / Straße. Ein leerer Parkplatz mit einer leichten Steigung wäre ideal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (30. Dezember 2017)

Die Gangwahl ist hinterher total egal. Mittlerer bis leichter Gang is am einfachsten. Man kann auch im leichtesten Gang wheelie fahren, is halt langsam und kippliger, aber nicht schlecht zum balance verbessern. Je härter der Gang und je schneller man fährt, desto schwieriger ist es mMn das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen, aber dafür fährt man stabiler. Ich würde den Gang öfters variieren um vielseitiger zu werden. Später kann man mit etwas Feingefühl sogar im wheelie schalten.
Routine und Timing ist extrem wichtig. Wenn das timing stimmt, ist es erstaunlich mit wie wenig Pedal power man in den wheelie kommen kann.

Das schneller werden, liegt immer da drann, dass man den sweetspot noch nicht gefunden hat. Man fährt dann ständig dem Schwerpunkt hinterher und hält sich so oben.

Wichtig ist dass man den Abgang nach hinten beherrscht und davor keine Angst hat, sonst kommt man nie unverkrampft an den sweetspot.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (31. Dezember 2017)

Mit einem breiteren Lenker gehts mMn besser, vielleicht ist das ja der ausschlaggebende Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rädern.


----------



## Basti138 (31. Dezember 2017)

Das sagste mal nem Einradfahrer 

Ich tue mich beim Fullie mit mehr Sag hinten leichter.
Das mit dem lenker stimmt.


----------



## Belchenradler (31. Dezember 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das sagste mal nem Einradfahrer



Die fuchteln dafür immer mit den Armen rum. Der da hätte da wohl Schwierigkeiten:
https://goo.gl/images/LJp9Du


----------



## Basti138 (31. Dezember 2017)

Ja, der kann sich nicht mehr am Gartenzaun festhalten


----------



## ursinator2.0 (2. Januar 2018)

Zur Gangwahl würde ich sagen, etwa so 2 - 3 Gänge leichter, als wenn man den gleichen Abschnitt normal fahren würde. Entsprechend dann auch deutlich langsamer fahren, als man dort auf 2 Rädern fahren würde, weil man sonst in viel zu schnelles Kurbeln gerät, was den Wheelie dann wiederum unsicherer und wackliger macht. Wiegesagt finde ich eine leichte Steigung total hilfreich zum Wheeliefahren, gerade auch um das zu schnell werden zu vermeiden. Ich vermute aber mal, dass das wohl jeder geübte Wheeliefahrer sehr gut kennt (mit dem immer schneller werden), da muss man wohl einfach durch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. Februar 2018)

Ich habe Tipps für das Wheelie üben gesammelt:

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/02/21/wheelie-manual-lernen/

LG, Marc


----------

